# Eine Voodoo 5 6000 auf ebay!



## CentaX (16. Juni 2008)

Hey,
ich habe heute mal wieder auf ebay nach 5 5500'ern geguckt, ich habe immer noch pläne, mir irgendwann ein Voodoo- System zu bauen... 
Dabei bin ich jedoch auf eine wahre Rarität gestoßen:
Original 3dfx Voodoo 5 6000 (128MB) RevA 3700 VERY RARE bei eBay.de: AGP mit 3D-Chipsatz (endet 18.06.08 23:00:00 MESZ)
In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich sowas wahrscheinlich höchstens 1x im Jahr erleben werde, wollte ich es euch mitteilen.
Der Verkäufer scheint sehr seriös zu sein, hat auf jeden Fall 400 Bewertungen, von denen alle positiv sind.
Tjo, wenn jetzt die Eltern nicht wären (bin 15^^)
Das Angebot läuft noch über 2 Tage und hat schon über 1500€ erreicht, die Karte ist außerdem im Originalzustand, man brauch also ein Voodoo volts Netzteil.
Ein PCI- Rework hat die Karte leider auch nicht. Die Revision A-3700 lässt aber hoffen 

Ich hoffe, ich hab gegen keine Foren- Regel verstoßen, wegen dem eBay Link 
Ich wollte aber vielen damit einen Gefallen tun, hab ich ja hoffentlich...
Ich frag mich auf wie viel die hochgeht


----------



## push@max (16. Juni 2008)

Wow, wieso ist der Preis so extrem hoch? und ist das immer so, wenn die Karte über den Ladentisch geht?

Die Karte ist zwar eine "Legende", aber so viel Geld zu bezahlen ist auch wahnsinn, werde das aber im Auge behaltem, vielleicht sind ja 2000€ drin


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2008)

Einfach ein Traum die Karte... Aber der Preis  Und noch über 2 Tage Restdauer... Da tut sich bestimmt noch was.


----------



## patrock84 (16. Juni 2008)

Ich habe den Verkäufer erst am Wochenende getroffen


----------



## CentaX (16. Juni 2008)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Verkäufer erst am Wochenende getroffen


Hui... Hat der mehr von den Schmuckstücken?


----------



## patrock84 (16. Juni 2008)

Japp.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (16. Juni 2008)

wie jetzt? hat der 2 Göttinnen?!!!!!!!


----------



## Fransen (16. Juni 2008)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Japp.



Der Glückliche
Ne mal im Ernst, für diese Sätze werde ich 100pro gleich geteert und gefedert....
Wieso werden so utopische Summen für eine Voodoo bezahlt
Ja ich habe schon den Artikel in der letzten PCGH gelesen....
Aber ich verstehe es einfach nicht??
Ist es die Sammelleidenschaft??
Die Geschichte der Karte/Firma??
Klärt mich mal auf

Greeze
Fransen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Juni 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ist es die Sammelleidenschaft??



Du hasts erfasst. Du bist sozusagen "King" der Sammler mit net Voodoo 6000.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. Juni 2008)

Was? Ist doch auch krank - so viel Geld zu zahlen.
Obwohl es immer Sammler gibt, die Hardware zum in die Vitrine stellen kaufen.
Mir ist das so ziemlich egal, denn ich habe nicht sehr viel davon.

@patrock84: Der Verkäufer ist bald reich.


----------



## exxe (16. Juni 2008)

ich sags mal so

einen v56k is halt ne v56k
sie ist halt unverwedhselbar, unvergleichbar


----------



## Klutten (16. Juni 2008)

Die Karte ist unter den Grafikkarten das, was die blaue Mauritius für Briefmarkensammler ist.

...aber wer sammelt schon Briefmarken?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. Juni 2008)

Wer sammelt Grafikkarten? 
Aber der Preis: 1500€ *im Moment!* Und es geht sicher noch etwas höher.


----------



## CentaX (16. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Und es geht sicher noch etwas höher.



Pfff etwas? Ich würd fast mit 3000 - 5000€ rechnen, so selten, wie man eine sieht...


----------



## mich (16. Juni 2008)

Eine Geile Karte
Weiss jemand wieviel die früher gekostet hat?


----------



## Klutten (16. Juni 2008)

Die Karte ist nie in den freien Handel gekommen.


----------



## Black_Beetle (16. Juni 2008)

Such ich doch jetzt öfters mal den PC-Friedhof durch vielleicht liegen ja da wirklich irgendwo 2000 Euro ^^


----------



## push@max (16. Juni 2008)

Hmm, ich hab noch im Keller ein Voodoo liegen, allerdings ist diese kürzer, aber vielleicht noch wenigstens 800€ Wert 

Sind die anderen Karten auch so viel Wert?


----------



## CentaX (16. Juni 2008)

Ne, die 2.- größte, die 5 5500, mit 2 Chips, geht (mit AGP) bei egay so für 30-50€ weg, die Version mit PCI für 60-90 würd ich sagen...
Neulich war ne PCI mit originalverpackung drin, 120 oder 130 hat die gebracht...
Naja, ich würd mir so für 50€ schon ne voodoo 5 5500 holen ;D
Die anderen haben eigl keinen Wert mehr, evtl geht ne 4500 noch für 5€ weg...
Die Karte ist halt auch nur so wertvoll, weils die kaum gibt, sonst wär die heut auch nur 10€ wert


----------



## low- (16. Juni 2008)

LoL! Was für ein System braucht man eigentlich um ne Vodoo drauf laufen zu lassen? Immerhin steht da ja das die Karte nur auf 40 Mainboards läuft oO?!


----------



## alkirk (17. Juni 2008)

Och ne guter 3200+ passt da schon. Beim Board muß man halt aufpassen. Das Problem ist ja bei der Auktion schon beschrieben.

Die Karte ist schon Hammer, nur leider hab ich nicht so viel Geld über um mit zu bieten

Erstaunlicherweise funktionieren dort 4 GPU´s Problemlos zusammen. Da fragt man sich doch warum das heute solch ein Problem ist


----------



## klefreak (17. Juni 2008)

alkirk schrieb:


> Och ne guter 3200+ passt da schon. Beim Board muß man halt aufpassen. Das Problem ist ja bei der Auktion schon beschrieben.
> 
> Die Karte ist schon Hammer, nur leider hab ich nicht so viel Geld über um mit zu bieten
> 
> Erstaunlicherweise funktionieren dort 4 GPU´s Problemlos zusammen. Da fragt man sich doch warum das heute solch ein Problem ist




damals wurden andere Rendertechniken verwendet, welche es ermöglichten das Bild einfach zu zerlegen, da gabs mal einen Artikel auf PCGH, warum das heute nicht mehr so einfach/effektiv geht (ist ja nur ein SLI aus vier Chips !!)

lg Klemens


----------



## exxe (17. Juni 2008)

Die besten boards für ne voodoo5 6000 sind die mit VIA KT333 Chipsatz
Epox 8K5A3+ (4x IDE RAID [max 12HDDs ])oder 8K5A2+, Gigabyte GA-7VRXP,        Soyo KT333 Dragon Ultra,


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

Die Karte ist schon was feines. Nur fehlt mir momentan das nötige Kleingeld


----------



## exa (18. Juni 2008)

mannoman, das is echt nur was für freaks ich mein davon kauf ich mir nen top spiele pc mit 24" monitor und top 5.1 system...

geile karte ohne frage, ich würd trotzdem max 500 ausgeben dafür...


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

Das ist technisch gesehen die ultimative Karte. Tja und dann hat Nvidia das alles gekauft


----------



## exxe (19. Juni 2008)

und ende
EUR 2.019,99

eine sehr ordentlich summer
meine "bearbeitete" war wesendlich billiger und läuft dadurch 1a

is aber eben nicht original


----------



## CentaX (19. Juni 2008)

Ich habs live mitbekommen... es war krank... bei 7 Sekunden gings von 1660 auf 2019,99€... 
Stellt euch mal vor, es hätte 2 Oberfreaks gegeben, die beide so 5k euro geboten hätten, weil sie die unbedingt haben wollen und nicht das risiko eingehen wollten, überboten zu werden... 
@exxe: wie teuer?^^


----------



## exxe (19. Juni 2008)

etwas mehr als raff...
etwas über 1k um genau zu sein


----------



## Phame (25. Juni 2008)

mal ne blöde frage..ob die karte jetzt selten ist oder nciht....was muss in euren köpfen rumgehen dass ihr soviel geld für ein soaltes ding zahlt ? wenn die jetzt wenigstens noch ne menge aufm kasten hätte wärs ja auch in ordnung....aber die kann nichts und ihr gebt tausende dafür aus....muss man das verstehen ??


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juni 2008)

Ich versuch auch schon lange Sammler zu verstehen. Besonders Briefmarkensammler! 

Aber es ist wohl das Gefühl:


> Es gibt Millarden Menschen auf der Welt - aber nur fünfzig Mal die Voodoo 5 6000. Und zu denen gehöre ich.


----------



## Phame (25. Juni 2008)

ja ne gegen sammler an sich hab ich nix..wenns um alte autos gehen würde okay...die kann man in der garage ankucken und hat halt was davon...was hat man von soner alten graka ??

Die Wege der männlichen Erektion sind unergründlich!


----------



## SteVe (26. Juni 2008)

Ob solche Grafikkarten in 100 Jahren noch wertvoll sind oder wertvoller werden?


----------



## push@max (26. Juni 2008)

Ich kapier auch nicht ganz, wie man so viel Kohle für eine so alte, eigentlich zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchende Grafikkarte ausgeben kann.

Vielleicht war das irgendein Museum? Der Verkäufer bekommt jetzt mal dicke Kohle aufs Konto.


----------



## exxe (27. Juni 2008)

kein museum, ein sammler


----------

